# Paracord Sunglass Croakies



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking about doing this. I'm not sure how to attach them to the glasses though. I do have some ideas, but I don't wanna to either A) ruin my Costas... or B) risk them coming undone and me losing my glasses


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

Remove the core from the last few inches and slide the remaining covering over the earpieces and then shrink tube them down with a heat gun on low.

That work?


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

The ones I have seen are just a cobra weave over a crokie. The weave starts about an inch from the end. That way you can slide it on to your glasses.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's one of my designs. The ends are 3/16" diameter neoprene tubing, and will slide on and off without being permanently attached to your glasses. The tubing creates a suction effect on the glasses that makes it just about impossible to slip off by accident. 

Here's where I got the tubing: http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/neoprene.php. I attached it to the paracord by melting the end of the cord into a large ball, then dab on some superglue, and slipped it into the tubing. Then I added some shrink tubing over top to cover everything up.

The 3/16" tubing will slip onto just about any kind of glasses (even safety glasses with large ends as seen in bottom pic).


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Trilithon said:


> Remove the core from the last few inches and slide the remaining covering over the earpieces and then shrink tube them down with a heat gun on low.
> 
> That work?


I had thought about heat shrink since I have plenty of it, but I'm not sure what it will do to the glasses and whether or not it will come off. I don't think heat shrink is really sticky so it might work. If not, you could make sure there is paracord under the heat shrink.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

sc4x4truck said:


> The ones I have seen are just a cobra weave over a crokie. The weave starts about an inch from the end. That way you can slide it on to your glasses.


Yeah... that'll work.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Ridgerunner, I got some ordered, shipping is cheap!


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Are you going to add this design to your website?*



wvridgerunner said:


> Here's one of my designs. The ends are 3/16" diameter neoprene tubing, and will slide on and off without being permanently attached to your glasses. The tubing creates a suction effect on the glasses that makes it just about impossible to slip off by accident.
> 
> Here's where I got the tubing: http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/neoprene.php. I attached it to the paracord by melting the end of the cord into a large ball, then dab on some superglue, and slipped it into the tubing. Then I added some shrink tubing over top to cover everything up.
> 
> The 3/16" tubing will slip onto just about any kind of glasses (even safety glasses with large ends as seen in bottom pic).


I hope so. I bought a set of your others but like these better.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

paraarcher said:


> I hope so. I bought a set of your others but like these better.


Yes, I'll be adding them sometime in then near future. Right now, I'm backed up with sling orders, so I don't have a lot of time to work on the website. 

Hopefully, things will slow down toward the 4th of July, and I can work on adding more products!:wink:


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

thats exactly what im looking for wvridgerunner. do you mind telling me what stitch that is and about how much cord you use to make one. thanks for your help


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Buckfever1613 said:


> thats exactly what im looking for wvridgerunner. do you mind telling me what stitch that is and about how much cord you use to make one. thanks for your help


That is called a cobra stitch, and the braid is around 18-19" long (if I can remember correctly). You will need almost 18 ft. of cord... 9 feet of each color. 

I used a total of 3 strands for the inner core. Two strands of the inner core are just the "cobra stitch" cords that are folded over and braided over themselves. The other inner strand is used to connect the neoprene tubing.


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks for the reply. that braid is identical to what i want. where do you get your paracord from because i would love to order those colors. also on the third cord do you just leave it in the middle during the cobra braid and purely use it just to put the neoprene on. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Buckfever1613 said:


> thanks for the reply. that braid is identical to what i want. where do you get your paracord from because i would love to order those colors. also on the third cord do you just leave it in the middle during the cobra braid and purely use it just to put the neoprene on. Thanks again for all your help


Yes, the third strand is in the middle throughout the braid, and just used to attach to the tubing. There are lots of places to get paracord... just do a google search. I mostly use Supply Captain: www.supplycaptain.com


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks for your help. i have some paracord on the way and look forward to trying my hand at it


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Buckfever1613 said:


> thanks for your help. i have some paracord on the way and look forward to trying my hand at it



No problem. I have a new design In mind... I'll post it up when I get it finished.


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

wvridgerunner said:


> That is called a cobra stitch, and the braid is around 18-19" long (if I can remember correctly). You will need almost 18 ft. of cord... 9 feet of each color.
> 
> I used a total of 3 strands for the inner core. Two strands of the inner core are just the "cobra stitch" cords that are folded over and braided over themselves. The other inner strand is used to connect the neoprene tubing.


Awesome news, I PMed you about a month ago about this and its great news. I want one to match my skull braid that I have. I will keep checking on it.......:tongue:


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

does anyone know if a place like lowes or home depot carries the neoprene hose?


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I know for a fact that Lowes does not carry it I ran the plumbing dept for the last 9 years. I stocked a 5/16 vinyl hose. You might try an auto parts store like advance or napa.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Silicone hose would work.


----------

